# Scruffy, but oh so Cute!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just to prove Beau isn't always perfectly groomed, though he's always perfectly cute!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you post a pic? LOL


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't see the pic! Looking forward to it... cause I want to see your definition of "scruffy." I'm embarrassed by how scruffy Leroy looks.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He still looks cute!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Beau must think he is always cute. I noticed that he always poses for the camera!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh what a cutie, posing so perfectly for the camera!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Scruffy or not....he's always handsome!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ummmm - is that scruffy? I'm not sure what word would describe Poppy at the moment, then - she looks like a Woolly Bear Caterpillar! 

I think Beau looks casually smart - not a bit scruffy!


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree...not scruffy at all! :beauty:He is adorable! Love how he poses!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol...you should see Trev when hes scruffy...it puts Beau to shame!! Btw, I think Beau looks adorable all posed.  He's so dignified looking! I hope Trev gets to looking less goofy and more dignified!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is such a handsome lad, freshly groomed or not. Beautiful boy!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, how I've missed seeing pictures of Beau. I'll take them...scruffy or just groomed.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think you uploaded the wrong photo. I was looking for a scruffy Beau...where is he? The poodle I see is as handsome as can be.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Scruffy? Looking over at Sunny.......well, he sort of looks like that, too right now and he was groomed last weekend!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

that's scruffy! He looks so cute!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

What a poser! lol! Beau is such a handsome boy. Seriously, THAT is not scruffy! Dante and Nickel are super scruffy right now, both at about 4 weeks post groom. I'd take them every 2 weeks, but I would need a second job! (That reminds me, I need to call the groomer!)


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. Maybe scruffy wasn't the right word, but what you can't see in the grainy iPhone photo is the crusty, food-stained ears, slightly poopy butt, and peanut butter in the top knot. (Don't even get me started about that last one.) Good thing he's going for an in-between-grooms bath tomorrow!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. Maybe scruffy wasn't the right word, but what you can't see in the grainy iPhone photo is the crusty, food-stained ears, slightly poopy butt, and peanut butter in the top knot. (Don't even get me started about that last one.) Good thing he's going for an in-between-grooms bath tomorrow!


LOL! Yeah Dante and Nickel (usually referred to as "the boys") are averaging a bath about once a week, usually on Saturday night, which is after the Friday night or Saturday mowing. Nickel always gets stained practically to the armpits, and both of them have tons of grass bits stuck in their bracelets.


----------

